# Lumb in neck



## scooter206 (Apr 4, 2013)

My show chickens are about a week old and they all have a big lump on their necks, my friend said it was food stuck there and I need to know ASAP if yall know how to get rid of that lump, any tips??


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Can you post a pic?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

How many of them? What breed are they? What are you feeding them? Are they drinking a lot of water?

A photo will definitely help.


----------



## scooter206 (Apr 4, 2013)

They're are 23 of them, they are show broilers not sure what breed, they are eating purina turkey starter and my friend said it was food in there and when you touch it, you can kind of feel the food in there, here's a picture of one. I've been drenching olive oil and a little water to wash the oil down, to try to get rid of the lump and it might be working barely. I think they are drinking a good amount


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

That's just a normal full crop. They're fine - don't worry. 

The crop in a chicken is located at the base of the neck, mostly on the right side. It should feel quite firm to the touch, although not rock hard.


----------



## scooter206 (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh ok thanks lol I was worried they would flop over and die... I've had two die but also I have one that is like crippled... Should I kill it or........


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

If they are being kept indoors, it is a good idea to add infant vitamins called Poly-Visol to their water.


----------

